# What's Your Dream Car



## SeaSparkle (Jul 17, 2013)

I've always had a special place in my heart for muscle cars. In fact, my first car was a '68 Chevelle that the boys fixed up for me.
It was mainly fluff since it was a small engine & automatic  
There were wide tires on the rear, Cragar mags (rims), 4x4's under the springs (couldn't afford airshocks LOL) and it was painted metal flake dark blue. 

BUT, my dream car would be something in the fastback family like a Shelby Mustang or better yet, a  '63 Corvette. :love_heart:


----------



## nojmit (Jul 17, 2013)

I would like a Cord or Duesenberg


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 17, 2013)

I once had a 1957 Thunderbird. I would like to have it again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 17, 2013)

I've had '65, '77 and '88 Corvettes, and if I were to ever drive again I'd like one of those, preferably the '88 because of easier maintenance and more comfortable ride.

That '63 is a sweetie! A monster under the skin, as well! 

Alas, I'll be lucky to even get a used Schwinn 3-speed bike at this point.


----------



## GDAD (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope this opens up: this is an Australian made V8 HSV commodore. General motors. They were racing at the new track in Texas early this year.


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/na...Buffer:+vexnews+on+twitter&buffer_share=5df7f


----------



## Michael. (Jul 18, 2013)

.

I wanted a *Jensen Interceptor but I regret to say it was only a dream.
.
*



.​


----------



## TICA (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm with TWHRider on this one.  Don't even have to post a picture - everything in hers says it all.

Hell, I'd settle for a good tractor at this point.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2013)

Heck, I didn't know we could pick something other than a _car_ ... 

In that case, this is my wish-list toy - an M47 Patton Tank!



Imagine pulling up to Woolworth's in THAT baby - "_I want a quarter-pound of Provolone and I want it NOW!_"

I would dress up like Patton whenever I drove it around town, occasionally stopping to get out and slap a few slackers.  

Full info here - and for our Florida members, it's in Largo. If I give y'all a deposit could you forward it to the concerned parties?


----------



## That Guy (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2013)

That Guy said:
			
		

> *car*



Sweet!

I know it's a Jaguar, but for the life of me I can't recall the model - SS100, perhaps? From the '30's? 

Being a huge_ The Prisoner_ fan I always wanted to own one of those nifty little Lotus 7's he drove in the series ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 19, 2013)

Actually . . . this is my dream car.  Not sure of the model.  Thinks it's blonde...


----------



## Archer (Jul 19, 2013)

It's a modern muscle car for me...175kW (235 hp) 0-100ks, 6 seconds...top speed 250k/hour. 1/4 mile a tad over 14 seconds.
Not sure why, they all loaded as thumbnails..???


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 20, 2013)

_I would dearly love an Audi 6 i used to own a Audi A4 and loved it beautiful car to drive, lots of grunt too._


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm beginning to suspect that Phil and I are related. I used to fantasize about tanks when I was stuck in traffic jams on the way to work.  I felt an overpowering urge to go 'Patton' on 'em all.  Bwaaahahaha

People around the corner from me when I lived in Singleton were into caaaars.  There was always something worth slowing down to look at in their driveway.  E-type Jags, drooool, Corvettes, a TransAm and even an elderly Mercedes Coupe occasionally that I would gleefully have killed for in my youth.  Couldn't identify the people in a line-up, I only ever saw the caaaars.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's my ride from my Army days. I don't think that SifuPhil and I could afford to drive it out of the driveway.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2013)

Wouldn't mind having my first car back. 37 Buick Special straight 8.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 21, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Wouldn't mind having my first car back. 37 Buick Special straight 8.



Now, that's a beauty, Pappy!


----------

